# Post College Memes



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Anything related to college and student life please post! 
Maybe some laughter and consolation will come from this.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

*My finals in a nutshell
*


----------



## feelsadsometimes (Jul 29, 2012)

i dont get the first one


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

feelsadsometimes said:


> i dont get the first one


In the beginning people will dress fancy, including for the early classes but after time people will care less and less


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

lzzy said:


> In the beginning people will dress fancy, including for the early classes but after time people will care less and less


It's basically saying stop dressing nicely for such early classes because no one gives a sh!t. Very different from high school.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

laura024 said:


>


Oh, boy! I don't get why you Americans have to pay for college no matter what. I mean, even here in Romania we have state-administered universities (and they're way better than private ones) where you can apply for basically tax-free education. Admittedly, you have to fight another 10 people for one spot in some majors and entry-exams can also be pretty damn stress-full considering one mistake can knock you out of the "competition", but I like the approach of "College is free if you are willing to work for it".


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Oh, boy! I don't get why you Americans have to pay for college no matter what.


Actually, there is free tuition here in the States. The caveat is that one must be either an international student, an illegal immigrant, or be born into a family where one's parents are illegals.

I kid you not. If you are a domestic student in the States you usually get no financial assistance, besides government loans. If you aren't from the U.S. then you usually have everything covered. In some cases they even help you find a job and give you a stipend; that is after they pay for all your tuition, books, food, housing, etc too.

It really is becoming a problem in the States, particularly in my region. It is so difficult to even find a job at university to support oneself because they are giving them away to international students. I honestly don't get it. Why can't domestic students be entitled to those same benefits?

It really burns my buttons!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)




----------

